# poop!?



## RachaelE. (Mar 23, 2016)

Anyone elses golden only poop in its water tub?


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't have a golden, but I do have a lot of lizards, and they all heavily enjoy the water bowl as a toilet.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Green iggies are stimulated to poop in the rain or if soaked or if showered with a hose. I know, different lizard, but same trigger.


----------



## RachaelE. (Mar 23, 2016)

Makes cleaning easier i guess


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 23, 2016)

sure does! I have some lizards that won't even poop in their cage, they prefer the carpet.


----------



## RachaelE. (Mar 23, 2016)

Lol anywhere but the carpet would make me happy.


----------



## Jrock23 (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes I do and yes mine poops in water as well, however my retics love to use the carpet LOL...


----------



## Fatal_S (Apr 6, 2016)

Mine's the same - his water dish is just a toilet. The only other time he'll poop is right after coming out of his enclosure.


----------



## RachaelE. (Apr 15, 2016)

Here is the water pooper in question. We r this guys third home... his name is knuckles. (He has no toes on any of his feet) Hes getting a little better with us handling him. Still not too fond of us. But hes getting better.


----------

